# Is my tortoise dead?:s



## megmoo (Sep 10, 2013)

So I check on my tortoise every two days, give him clean water fresh food so it's there if he wants it, and because my heat lamp broke the other week I haven't had chance to replace it as I'm moving in two days - I do keep the uv light on all day though-. But today when I checked on him he was the same temp he usually is and it looked like the was sleeping, but this time I noticed it didn't sound or feel like he was breathing an his eye sockets were really deep and when I touched him he didn't move, tried bathing him in some warm water two or three times and still nothing. I'm really hoping he is hibernating, he is about three years old and is a hermann if it helps 
I've currently got him next to my bed in a box of saw dust and newspaper with a hot water bottle underneath, it is also well ventilated.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2013)

Really sunken in eye sockets? No movement at all when you soaked him? It is not sounding good at all.  Had he been eating the last few days even?


----------



## megmoo (Sep 10, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Really sunken in eye sockets? No movement at all when you soaked him? It is not sounding good at all.  Had he been eating the last few days even?



Yeah  and yeah when I fed him the other day he was eating and moving about like he would usually


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

I hope he is ok! If he is that out of it, he needs a heat lamp. What is the temp in his cage currently?


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 10, 2013)

keep him warm and get a heat lamp asap. keep trying soaks. good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm sorry to say, but I'm pretty sure your tortoise is dead. I don't mean to rag on you, when you've been trying to get ready to move, but tortoises in an indoor habitat need to be checked on every day, not every couple of days. It's different if they're outside where they can find their own food and shelter, and thermoregulate as needed, but indoors, they depend upon you for what they need.

I'm so sorry that your tortoise died. It's hard to have to go through that.


----------



## rayneygirl (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm sorry to say he might have passed, I don't know much about hermann's though. Wishing you the best.


----------



## megmoo (Sep 11, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry to say, but I'm pretty sure your tortoise is dead. I don't mean to rag on you, when you've been trying to get ready to move, but tortoises in an indoor habitat need to be checked on every day, not every couple of days. It's different if they're outside where they can find their own food and shelter, and thermoregulate as needed, but indoors, they depend upon you for what they need.
> 
> I'm so sorry that your tortoise died. It's hard to have to go through that.



I Have only been checking on him every couple of day because f the move and that was for only 3 weeks tops.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 11, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost him. Little tortoises can be so fragile. They are very sensitive to changes, too. Very sorry for your loss. : (


----------



## megmoo (Sep 11, 2013)

Got a reptile vet to come round just now. He is dead.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry this happened!!!! I am so so sorry for your loss.

Hugs to you!!


----------



## SpdTrtl (Sep 11, 2013)

Sad to hear


----------



## Irish (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ictteacher (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry mate


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Sep 11, 2013)

Im with yvonne

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


Sorry for ur lost, but when u have or decide to have an animal you have to be there for him everyday.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## megmoo (Sep 13, 2013)

SANDRA_MEISSNEST said:


> Im with yvonne
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app
> 
> ...





Excuse me but I can't help that I was moving, there wasn't anything I could of done for Michael even if I did tend to him every single day, even the vet said I could not have done anything because he showed no signs of illness and it was so sudden!.


----------



## Saleama (Sep 13, 2013)

Maybe Michael had something wrong with him but even so, if he was in distress, you should have been there for him. I will let everything I own burn to the ground if I have to protect one of my little ones. You have to understand and remember, you choose him, he didn't choose you. Sorry for your loss. You seem to have cared a great deal for your little guy. If you get another one, please try and watch out for him and if you have to move, find a sitter!


----------



## ictteacher (Sep 15, 2013)

I think your being a little unfair to megmoo. He came to this forum to find out why his tortoise past away, not to be told he was a bad parent. Give him a break he lost his tortoise not you!!!


----------



## jennie60 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Don't blame yourself sounds like there was no obv signs and very sudden end. :-( xxx


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 15, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 15, 2013)

It could have be something it was born with or because of conditions right after hatching. When babies hatch and there is not enough humidity and instead hot dry air, it could affect their kidney development, they are so young and they are basically being desiccated when they need moist air and need to be soaked ... and that bad start in life can eventually weaken their heart. I am sure that is what I read. Very sorry. It's heart breaking, we know. Be strong. You loved your little. He knows that.


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry to say, but I'm pretty sure your tortoise is dead. I don't mean to rag on you, when you've been trying to get ready to move, but tortoises in an indoor habitat need to be checked on every day, not every couple of days. It's different if they're outside where they can find their own food and shelter, and thermoregulate as needed, but indoors, they depend upon you for what they need.
> 
> I'm so sorry that your tortoise died. It's hard to have to go through that.


Really got to agree with Yvonne on this one.. But I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Masin (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't want to throw gas on a fire, but how can you afford an exotics vet to make a house call and not a heat lamp? My partner is a vet and to make a house call would be on the conservative end of $150 an hour, this is not including anything but the Dr's time and that is only small animal. Exotics are way higher. 
I of course am sorry for your loss, if this vet is a friend perhaps they can do a necropsy so you can get a better idea as to what may of taken his life so suddenly.


----------

